# 99.9% Sure Of Where My Machining/working Years Will Be Spent !



## mmcmdl (Jul 8, 2016)

I go back this Monday for the final step in the hiring process at what would be my final employer . After 2 years of waiting they finally opened up 6 positions . I lost my dream job 2 years ago due to a total plant shutdown . My fingers are crossed . I'm celebrating early and will be heading up to the Adirondacks and Saratoga Springs in a few hours for the weekend .


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 8, 2016)

Here's hoping that you come back from the Adirondacks to a new job!


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 8, 2016)

Best of luck! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## brino (Jul 8, 2016)

Best of luck!
I hope you find a rewarding, yet challenging position....they are always the most fun.
Enjoy your weekend.

-brino


----------



## kvt (Jul 8, 2016)

Best of luck and hope you get the new dream job that you want.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 22, 2016)

Well , it didn't pan out after all . This was an afternoon (2nd shift) position at the GM plant and not a daylight or 3rd shift position as I was told . I would've done either of them . So , no money is worth me missing my daughter's senior year of basketball at the college . After all , I will be most likely  flipping the bill for her grad school for the next 2 years and at 57 years old , I enjoy what little freedom I have away from work ! 

On another note , I just saw that all the old " For Sale " ads from the beginning of the year have resurfaced after having gone MIA for awhile , or have I missed something ?  I had someone come down and look at my mill today that I had listed on CL awhile back . If it goes , so will about $40K in tooling that will be put back on HM .  And , the lathe will find a new home also .


----------



## ddickey (Jul 23, 2016)

Kudos to you for making that decision.


----------

